# danbury mint Schwinn Black Phantom Bicycle on ebay ...



## Rollo (Jan 27, 2020)

... Didn't realize they were going for this much! ... 








						danbury mint Schwinn Black Phantom Bicycle  | eBay
					

Condition is New. Here's a pre-owned "Danbury Mint" 1:6 scale die cast replica of a 1949 Schwinn Black Phantom bicycle. This is NOT a real life size bicycle. This is a 1:6 scale replica!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2020)

I will never buy anything, or even associate with anyone who says "for sell".


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I will never buy anything, or even associate with anyone who says "for sell".



So you’re a grammar Nazi too?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dats cwazy! I gave about double that for this one...


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I am not now nor have I ever been any kind of Nazi. look up Nazi online, you must not know the meaning of the word.   if you say for sell rather than for sale  you are ignorant. if you type for sell and think somehow you said for sale, you are double ignorant. the ignorant among us annoy me no matter how they show their ignorance. I try to avoid them, but it is becoming increasingly difficult.



Lighten up Frances. Perhaps English isn’t the posters first language? 
Also, have you ever heard of capitalizing sentences and punctuation? You’re sentence structure is atrocious.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2020)

no. I see it all the time. many people are stupid. sentence structure? welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> no. I see it all the time. many people are stupid. sentence structure? welcome to my ignore list.



Hahahaha! Not everyone can have the superior intellect that you’re so brilliantly displaying.
Can’t take a little of your own medicine?


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jan 27, 2020)

You're in serious trouble. In today's world a certain amount of tolerance for ignorance and stupidity is essential for your own well being and sanity.


----------



## Beads (Jan 27, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Dats cwazy! I gave about double that for this one...
> 
> View attachment 1130773




I think your bike is 6x bigger, so you got a great  deal only paying double. 

How’s my grammar?


----------



## kreika (Jan 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I am not now nor have I ever been any kind of Nazi. look up Nazi online, you must not know the meaning of the word.   if you say for sell rather than for sale  you are ignorant. if you type for sell and think somehow you said for sale, you are double ignorant. the ignorant among us annoy me no matter how they show their ignorance. I try to avoid them, but it is becoming increasingly difficult.









Here’s the definition in case your interested. I believe the context in which he used the word “Nazi” is correct. Meaning your very “inflexible” when it comes to your tolerance for others grammatical expertise or lack thereof.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 27, 2020)

kreika said:


> View attachment 1130869
> Here’s the definition in case your interested. I believe the context in which he used the word “Nazi” is correct. Meaning your very “inflexible” when it comes to your tolerance for others grammatical expertise or lack thereof.



This. But his lack of grammar is what makes it funny though.


----------



## stoney (Jan 27, 2020)

Being originally from upstate N.Y., I have a twist on this "For Sell" thing. I have been in N.C. for 4 years now. I see and hear "For Sell" all the time here. I used to wonder why the hell do they say "for sell". I feel it is a southern drawl and that is how they many say the word "sale". So----they spell it like they pronounce it. Maybe yes, maybe no. Just my observation.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2020)

The Danbury Mint's creation is just flat out detailed to the hilt. It actually looks real. If I had one I'd never sale it.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 27, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The Danbury Mint's creation is just flat out detailed to the hilt. It actually looks real. If I had one I'd never sale it.
> 
> View attachment 1130988
> 
> View attachment 1130989



... I agree! .. I was fortunate enough to score one for a BIN price of $50 without the box, but near mint condition ... Detail beats the Xonex Fantom hands down ...


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 28, 2020)

If it wasn't for the ridiculous looking "pregnant" seat.... a pic of the bike would look like a real Phantom


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 28, 2020)

I haven't been that size since I was in my second trimester.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 29, 2020)

... Bid at $510.00? ...  ... Something"s fishy ... new seller with 0 feedback ... current bidder with 0 feedback ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... Bid at $510.00? ...  ... Something"s fishy ... new seller with 0 feedback ... current bidder with 0 feedback ...




Two lovers making history?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 29, 2020)

Can you raise those handlebars on the Danbury Mint bikes ?  They seem a bit low. just wondering.............


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Can you raise those handlebars on the Danbury Mint bikes ?  They seem a bit low. just wondering.............




Of course. Can't you see the cinch bolt nut?


----------

